# Dark Knight Sigg has been choped down the middel



## AeroHex (Oct 1, 2008)

title


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 1, 2008)

few things:
1. this is not a forum bug, but it's because of the update
2. mind can still be seen
3. Sig, not Sigg
4. Chopped, not choped
5. Middle, not middel


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 1, 2008)

Can someone please tell me what the hell he's talking about?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 1, 2008)

opium is looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this should be closed or should be moved to the testing area. 
He is talking about dark night's sig, where there is a quote of one of beve's phail topics, just like mine.
He's just happy that it was cut off because of the new update, and he's all spamming about it.
once again, please close and moderate all his other posts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> opium is looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree......This topic isn't Forum Bugs material....and I thought that it's against the rules to make one word posts....like OP....


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Oct 2, 2008)

Hexane26 said:
			
		

> title


Mods,
You should seriously be considering banning Hexane26 (Beve & whatever other usernames he's created) IP from this forum. 

Rationale: Should you take the time to scour through his threads & posts over the last 2-3 months or so, you'll see he is one of the major sources of flaming on this forum. Most of his threads are duplicated (but renamed with slight variations), have no point & are quite often inflammatory.

......now to get to work on re-arranging my sig!


----------



## dice (Oct 2, 2008)

At least post in the right damn area.


----------

